# Ear cleaning???



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Well it seems Duncan is having an issue with his ears.When he was a pup he had ear mites and was treated for it. WE cleaned his ears occasionally with solution and cotton balls,but lately the smell got worse.So when he was groomed last week the groomer said he had tons of dirt in it as well as hair.She pulled the hair and cleaned the ears and they smelled much better.This was last THursday.Again he started to stink earlier this week and on Tues I looked in his ears and they were filthy with a capital F!!!!
So I gave them a good cleaning.I looked in his ears today,Thursday and his ears are filthy again!!!!!!Can he have an infection?Could it still be the residue from the ear mite meds???
How often do you all clean your pups ears?Duncan is only going on 5 months and I was under the impression that you clean the ears once every week or 2 weeks.
I'm going to call the vet,and ask but I was wondering what everyone here thought???
Thanks
Dot


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Winston has an ear infection so I'm curious too...*

does anyone pluck them at home? Do you use tweezers? Do I get all the hairs in there? Any tips please.

Trish


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I've had Beamer for amost 6 weeks now and have NEVER cleaned his ears. The vet has checked his ears the 2 times we have been there and said they were very clean. I asked about plucking the hair, and she told me that is usually a problem creator... (if its not broken, dont fix it)

Not sure how Duncan could get such dirty ears?? Does he roll around in dirt and sand non-stop?? I try to limit how much dirt and crap Beamer gets into.. He knows he is saposed to stick to the grass and not venture off into the flowerbeds and whatnot.. but sometimes he does! lol


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I haven't had any problems with Gucci's ears, so I have no experience here. However, I do hope Winston recovers quickly from his infection AND Duncan doesn't have one 

I would definately take Duncan to the vet to make sure all the mites are gone and there isn't an infection...a strange smell would signal something is wrong!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I would be on my way to the vet if they smelled. Smarty is going on 6 months and I have never cleaned her ears except for drying after a bath. They do not have any smell. I tried pulling the hair after her last bath from what I had read here and she acted like it hurt, so I stopped.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

I pluck the hair in Banzei:s ears by myself, every two months or so. I use an ear powder which you take on your fingers to get a better grip. It works really nice for us. We never had any ear problems...

Bio-Groom Ear Powder is the product I use.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I clean my dogs every every week when they get their bath. Every 2-4 weeks I re-pluck with fingers and ear-hair powder.
Ear mites can hard to get rid of a lot of times. We never treated any animal just once and sometimes it took 2-4 treatments to clear all of them up. Because of how ear-mites live...deep in the canal and that is where they lay their eggs as well, it can be hard to kill them all with one shot. 
I would go to the vet if their were mine!!!!
Good Luck.
I always tought our clients...A clean ear is a healthy ear...so clean them when you bath them. You can ask your groomer or vet to teach you how to clean them properly. They will be more than happy to help!!!

Erin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I suppose I could go look online, but how does a dog get ear mites?

We pull hair once in a while when we notice one of the dogs is getting a lot in there, but we've never had any ear problems - infections, mites, irritations, etc. We've been fortunate, I guess.

I hope your vet can help you get over all of this quickly, Dot.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I just pluck Dora's ear hair once in awhile with my fingers. I try to just once a week or so do an overall check. Just make sure things are normal. Do the hair on her paws, examine her teeth, etc. She hasn't had ear infections either. I think some dogs are just more prone to getting them. My mom's oldest Golden used to get them all the time. Not sure if it was because of swimming or just the way her ear was shaped? That dog was always getting ear infections, mites, etc.:ear: 

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I clean them when I bathe them, about every 2 weeks. I don't pull the hair because my vet said not to. He said he sees more problems with plucking than not. I guess if the ear hair was causing a problem, the you would have to pluck. Mine haven't had any problems, so far.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I had a GSD with chronic ear infections, After trying every antibiotic and treatment available, We changed her food and her ears cleared up. It was a food allergy.


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

most cronic ear problems are realated to food allergies, feet, face and ears generally signify a food allergy...

Erin


----------

